# Nummernblock Ja oder Nein ?



## danidie (26. Januar 2017)

Guten Abend liebe PCGames Gemeinde, 

ich stehe vor einer neuen Anschaffung und zwar eine Mechanische Tastatur.

ich habe mir für die Coolermaster Masterkeys Pro mit Cherry MX Brown entschieden. 
Ich habe sämtliche Tastaturen wie z.B. die Razer Blackwidow chroma, die Logitech g810 oder Corsair K70 ausprobiert und angeschaut. (Ausführlich bei Freunden)
Nun stehe ich aber noch vor einer Frage soll ich die Masterkeys Pro L mit Nummernblock nehmen oder die Masterkeys Pro S ohne Nummernblock ?

Was meint Ihr ?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2017)

Das kannst nur DU wissen. Ich selber nutze den Num-Block ganz selten, an sich nur dann, wenn ich mal per Kreditkarte einkaufe und die Nummer eingebe. Nur Du kannst wissen, wie oft du Zahlenfolgen eingibst, für die dann ein Num-Pad hilfreich ist, oder ob du vlt zu denen gehörst, die gern auch mal Funktionen zB von nem Game auf Num-Pad legen. 

Ohne Num-Block hast du halt den Vorteil, dass die Tastatur weniger Platz wegnimmt.


----------



## DonBongJohn (26. Januar 2017)

Hast du ein gutes Angebot zu der Coolermaster gefunden?
Ist dir die RGB Beleuchtung wichtig?

Ich würde nicht auf ein Numpad verzichten, im Endeffekt sparst du nur ein paar cm und gebrauchen kann man es immer spätestens wenn man mal wieder den Taschenrechner eintippt oder Kontodaten. Außerdem wirst du dich in der Anfangszeit eh häufiger vertippen, weil die Tasten halt sehr sensibel reagieren, da wären ständige Zahlendreher noch ärgerlicher. 

Ansonsten würde ich zur Q-Pad MK 80 Pro (Die normale Version scheint es nur noch mit Restbeständen zu geben) greifen, 
die CM ist meiner Meinung nach viel zu teuer für eine mechanische Tastatur mit FN Tasten. 
Vorteil bei der QPAD ist noch das du einen Kopfhörer- und Lautsprechereingang hast, außerdem noch 2 USB 2.0 Plätze.
Negativ finde ich nur, dass die Halterungen für die Handballenauflage miserabel verabeitet sind. Da ist mir leider eine beim zweiten Mal anstecken abgebrochen, weshalb sie jetzt ein wenig wackelig ist.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2017)

DonBongJohn schrieb:


> . Außerdem wirst du dich in der Anfangszeit eh häufiger vertippen, weil die Tasten halt sehr sensibel reagieren, da wären ständige Zahlendreher noch ärgerlicher.
> .


 ja gut, das passiert Dir aber auch, wenn du normalerweise selten ein Num-Pad nutzt, dann vertippst du dich DA auch, weil du es nicht gewohnt bist    daher würde ich es eher davon abhängig machen, ob man das Num-Pad ÜBERHAUPT ab und an nutzt, und wenn man es nie oder nur ganz selten nutzt, DANN sollte man sich fragen, ob der Platzbedarf oder vlt auch der Preis ein Argument für das Num-Pad-lose Modell ist


----------



## Worrel (27. Januar 2017)

Wenn du ein Spiel oder Software mit vielen Tastenkürzeln spielst (zB Flugzeugsimulator oder ein MMO wie WoW), wäre ein separater NumBlock von Vorteil, da damit eben weitere Tasten schneller erreichbar sind als mit einem zusätzlichen FN  Button.


----------



## Loosa (27. Januar 2017)

Kommt ganz auf dein Nutzerverhalten an. Meinerseits hatte ich bei einem frühen Job den Numblock in und auswendig gelernt und mag seitdem darauf nicht verzichten. Auch bei manch Software, wo viele Zahlen reingehackt werden, ist das eine enorme Hilfe. Das Fehlen der Tasten nervt mich bei MacBooks extrem.

Aber wenn du sie bisher kaum brauchtest dann kannst du wahrscheinlich auch gut darauf verzichten.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Januar 2017)

Bei meinem Macbook stört mich deren Fehlen komischerweise nicht wirklich (nutze mein Macbook aber auch nicht zum Gaming, mache aber auch kein Onlinebanking) aber bei meinem Gaming-PC möchte ich den Num-Block definitiv nicht missen, da ich nicht WASD sondern mit Pfeiltasten spiele, verlagere ich einige Funktionen/Tastaturbelegungen auf den Num-Block. 

Z.B. nutze ich da (game-/gameplayabhängig) z.B. Num0 gerne oder auch andere Funktionen die ich gern auf den Numblock verlege, wenn ich einen direkten, schnellen Zugriff haben will (irgendwelche Shortcuts oder Schnellzugriffe). Spielst Du allerdings mit WASD wirst Du wohl den Num-Block weniger für Gamingfunktionen/-Belegungen nutzen wollen (zu weit weg). Da wird es davon abhängen ob Du z.B. für andere Nutzungsarten oft Zahlen eingeben mußt (Onlinebanking nutzt z.B. o.ä.). Da würde mich z.B. die FN-Tastenfunktion total nerven. Die direkte Eingabe der Zahl wäre mir da lieber. Und ob man nun einen so merklichen Platzgewinn bekommt wenn man auf die Tastatur ohne Num-Block setzt wage ich auch noch zu bezweifeln.

Wenn ich vor der Wahl stünde käme mir für meinen stationären PC jedenfalls nur eine Tastatur mit Numblock ins Haus.


----------



## danidie (27. Januar 2017)

Hab mich Jetzt für die Coolermaster Masterkeys Pro S entschieden. Ich habe mir gedacht wenn ich mal wirklich einen Nummernblock für längere Einsätze brauch dann kaufe ich einen dazu. Sonst nutze ich ihn eh nicht so sehr. Des weiteren habe ich ein gutes Angebot entdeckt wo ich jetzt die CM Pro S für 100€ bekommen habe ist zwar auch noch teuer aber im Vergleich zu anderen Tastaturen mit Cherry MX Brown günstig.


----------



## emmie (5. Februar 2017)

Also ich finde den Nummernblock voll sinnlos, weil doch jede Tastatur schon oben eine Reihe mit allen Zahlen hat ^^ ist einfach nur doppel gemoppel


----------



## Zybba (5. Februar 2017)

Wie Worrel schon sagte, ergibt es bei manchen Spielen Sinn.
Wenn man am PC öfter mit Excel/Zahlen arbeitet, finde ich den Numblock *sehr* wichtig.
Die Größe des Schreibtisches kann natürlich auch noch eine Rolle spielen.

Die Entscheidung kann dir aber keiner abnehmen, musst du für dich selbst wissen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2017)

emmie schrieb:


> Also ich finde den Nummernblock voll sinnlos, weil doch jede Tastatur schon oben eine Reihe mit allen Zahlen hat ^^ ist einfach nur doppel gemoppel


 Für Gamer oder 0815-Nutzer ist ein Num-Block meist egal, aber PCs stammen an sich aus Büros, und da hat man es oft mit Zahlenreihen zu tun, zB Kontonummern, Artikelnummern, Kundennummern usw., - das kannst du das mit nem Num-Block deutlich schneller eingeben, weil Dein rechter Handballen einfach nur unterhalb des Blocks abgelegt wird und du gemütlich ohne Fingerartistik Zahlen eingeben kannst, und zB ne Entertaste ist ja auch vorhanden, so dass du bei vielen Anwendungen wie Excel dann Zahlen eingeben kannst und per Enter zur nächsten Zeile springst.


----------



## McDrake (6. Februar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Für Gamer oder 0815-Nutzer ist ein Num-Block meist egal, aber PCs stammen an sich aus Büros, und da hat man es oft mit Zahlenreihen zu tun, zB Kontonummern, Artikelnummern, Kundennummern usw., - das kannst du das mit nem Num-Block deutlich schneller eingeben, weil Dein rechter Handballen einfach nur unterhalb des Blocks abgelegt wird und du gemütlich ohne Fingerartistik Zahlen eingeben kannst, und zB ne Entertaste ist ja auch vorhanden, so dass du bei vielen Anwendungen wie Excel dann Zahlen eingeben kannst und per Enter zur nächsten Zeile springst.



Ich brauche auch einen Nummernblock.
Früher habe ich oft mit Zahlen zu tun gehabt und war extrem schnell bei der blinden Eingabe.
Ginge mit der oberen Zahlenreihe nie so schnell. Und ich brauche den auch heute noch um zu rechnen, oder Zahlenfolgen einzugeben.

Aber auch bei Simulationen, bei denen man die Steuerung konfigurieren kann, ist das Teil nützlich.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. Februar 2017)

Auch wenn ich den Numblock nur verhätnismäßig selten nutze, möchte ich ihn nicht missen. 

Er ist einfach eine zusätzliche Komfortfunktion in meinen Augen - wirklich *notwendig* ist er aber nicht.


----------

